# Sunday service



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

You brought all those cables in one nipple with no connectors?:whistling2:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> You brought all those cables in one nipple with no connectors?:whistling2:


 
Yeah....That's the way it's done with exterior services.

Where have you been all these years :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Must be hot in Az this time of year.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Must be hot in Az this time of year.


 
Not too bad yet but......wait for it......

This is the coolest June I ever remember.:thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Not too bad yet but......wait for it......
> 
> This is the coolest June I ever remember.:thumbup:


That's good. I always think of a picture you posted last summer that showed the temperature was over 100º at 9 O'Clock whenever I think NJ is hot. :no:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Here we call one that goes through the roof a mast and one that doesn't a riser.
What are you using for the back brace? It looks like emt.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> .
> What are you using for the back brace? It looks like emt.


3/4" EMT, flattened, drilled and bolted through the framing members.

Any 2", over 36" must be back braced per POCO.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

220/221 said:


> 3/4" EMT, flattened, drilled and bolted through the framing members.
> 
> Any 2", over 36" must be back braced per POCO.


Why so high? Did you really need that much clearance?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Why so high? Did you really need that much clearance?


 
Sometime we need to get out 8' over a shed, detached garage etc. In this case, the drop was only about 10' off the patio deck which, although technically lower than the 12' min, it wasn't too bad, but it just felt better a bit higher.

Also, we reused the mast and that's where it landed.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

yea but its definatly a different heat. I spent two weeks just outside of Tuscon once with the Marines and its not humid at all. I think summer in NJ can be a lot worse. 90 degrees and high humidity sucks the big one.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

captkirk said:


> yea but its definatly a different heat. I spent two weeks just outside of Tuscon once with the Marines and its not humid at all. I think summer in NJ can be a lot worse. 90 degrees and high humidity sucks the big one.


NO question about THAT.

I've only spent a little time in the South, but it sucked. Even 80 degrees felt horrible. 100 here is no big thing when it's dry and breezy. 

When it pushes past 110 and stays there for a few days, it gets nasty.


When it pushes past 110 AND gets humid (August) is officially hell.

Once in a while, it will not get under 100....ever.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice. This is defiantly the coolest june I can remember too. 


The worst part of summer for me is when we start up doing tank work, I do the temp lighting and ventilation and it gets hot inside those things.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess doing it on Sunday keeps those pesky inspectors from interfering with your work. :thumbup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Sometime we need to get out 8' over a shed, detached garage etc. In this case, the drop was only about 10' off the patio deck which, although technically lower than the 12' min, it wasn't too bad, but it just felt better a bit higher.
> 
> Also, we reused the mast and that's where it landed.



Is that you in the pic or is that the retired lineman?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

steelersman said:


> Is that you in the pic or is that the retired lineman?


I like the exstention cord hooked up to that good stuff cuting in live...:thumbup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I like the exstention cord hooked up to that good stuff cuting in live...:thumbup:


 :001_huh: Why do you like it ? Please explain !


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Is that you in the pic or is that the retired lineman?


 
That's Bogey. I'm pretty sure he's 75ish. He stil plays softball 

I'm a 59 year old kid. If I am still working at his age, please just put me out of my misery.



> I like the exstention cord hooked up to that good stuff cuting in live...


 
He did that before I even got to the job. Tied off the drop and clipped on temp fused power. I was impressed. I was afraid the drop would pull him off the roof but I suppose he's done it a time or two.

I liked his insulation pad (carpet sample) for the messenger wire :yes:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> 3/4" EMT, flattened, drilled and bolted through the framing members.
> 
> Any 2", over 36" must be back braced per POCO.


Is this pic in Arizona? Because those look like palm trees in the background. Do they have those in Arizona?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> I like the exstention cord hooked up to that good stuff cuting in live...:thumbup:



At least I see an in-line fuse holder on the widowmaker cord he has up there, so thats good! It's pretty common for guys to use a cord cap with alligator clips for temp power on a service. But I just love it when they don't put a fuse holder in line with the hot, can you imagine a few hundred feet of extension cord just burning up? :blink: I wonder if that has happened to someone before. A guy I worked with was doing a service on a weekend for someone without a permit, he popped his shoulder out trying to crimp the burndy's back on on the re-connect dropped the crimping tool off the ladder and the hot came apart and hit the steel mast. Blew the fuse at the pole, and left half the street without power. He is lucky he didn't loose his licence and get a nice fine.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Is this pic in Arizona? Because those look like palm trees in the background. Do they have those in Arizona?


 
Tons of palm trees in AZ. Some varieties are native to the desert.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

You're a good man helping a friend out on a Sunday, even nicer to see two ol' chums working hand in hand. 

TEAMWORK= Like it:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

220/221 said:


> I liked his insulation pad (carpet sample) for the messenger wire :yes:


I like my "plastic truck floor mat as an insulating blanket" trick more, I never used it on a service though.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

220/221 said:


>



God I would hate having that crap on my home, and that has nothing to do with the installer, I am sure it is rock solid and ya have to do what you have to do but that is ugly as hell for a home.

Maybe underground?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

BBQ said:


> God I would hate having that crap on my home, and that has nothing to do with the installer, I am sure it is rock solid and ya have to do what you have to do but that is ugly as hell for a home.
> 
> Maybe underground?


Yeah, it aint pretty. All overhead services are an eyesore. They stopped doing anything overhead decades ago...sometime in the 60's.

Once in a while someone pays the extra $2k-$4K to go underground. It makes sense when the drop is interferring with the use of the back yard space but the poles/wires are still running in the alley so, overall, the view is still crap.


----------

